# Rookie question



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

I am bidding on a grading job. The customer is not going to have it staked. They told me to handle everything. It is pretty straight forward I think. Basically, building a practice field from a sloped area. It will be exactly the size of a football field. From one end to the other there is approximately 7 ft difference in elevation. Am I to believe that to make it basically level that there will be approx 3.5' cut on one end and 3.5' fill to the other? The grade is fairly constant from the one end to the other. In other words, there are no hills or anything. Just a constant slope. The material will be sandy material. How would a guy figure the cubic yards on something like this. I am also researching this in my books. Just wondering what your take will be on this job. This is just an open field with no obstructions. Thanks for the input on this.

Bill


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

To make it real simple if the elevation is equal side to side and the slope is consistant end to end. Looking at a side profile you would have 2 equal triangles, one on the upper half of slope that would be flipped over on the lower half of slope. You multiply 3.5' x width x length of the upper half of area, then you divide it by 2. Look at a side profile of the measurement it is a rectangle, you need a triangle of that area and it is half of the rectangle area.


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

That makes since. My math skills are lacking. What a business to be in with very few math skills. I guess I better brush up on that. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Evan03 (Sep 6, 2009)

does the final elevation need to be the same as the high side or can you cut it down 3.5 fooot and grade the sourunding slope down to it. 

what about compaction?


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

You say it is in sandy material. Are they going to sod the field? I would put at least 1.5% grade on this so that in the event of large rain they still shed some water or do they want it flat. 360'*.015= 5.4' difference to maintain constant slope end to end with some drainage. You could also crown it down the center line to make it flatter with drainage ditches at the out side of the field. rough calculations put you moving about (rough estimate as my wife is yelling at me to get of the computer and come to bed) 6,000 CY(lv) to balance. with two to one ditches. The first option is going to be the cheapest but will sacrifice some fall end to end to maintain drainage. Have a good one Bill


----------

